# Any advice on finding cheap xbox 360 wireless adapters?



## felixthecat (Mar 18, 2010)

The title says it all.

Bloody expensive things!


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 18, 2010)

You can use one of these as a wireless bridge instead http://www.ebuyer.com/product/169923


----------



## sim667 (Mar 18, 2010)

I used homeplugs on mine...... (not wireless, but you dont have to run farking long wires all over yer house)

http://www.homeplugs.co.uk/acatalog/Solwise_HomePlugs.html


----------



## Sunray (Mar 18, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> You can use one of these as a wireless bridge instead http://www.ebuyer.com/product/169923



Blimy they are cheap these days, but yup I got something similar for 20 quid of ebuyer and it did the job perfectly after some pissing about with the WDS set up on both boxes.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 18, 2010)

Sunray said:


> Blimy they are cheap these days, but yup I got something similar for 20 quid of ebuyer and it did the job perfectly after some pissing about with the WDS set up on both boxes.



I've bought some Tenda gear recently and their tech support is top notch too. Puts a lot of the bigger companies to shame.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 18, 2010)

Try and just get a normal bridge (turns anything with an ethernet port into a wireless device), rather than another Access point/router, as you'll have to set up bridging or repeater mode on both router and the access point which can be a pain in the arse on some routers if the ISP has locked it down to shit (Like o2 have on the recent models and have disabled user access to create a WDS)

Anything on here will do the biz:

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_...ess+ethernet+bridge&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 18, 2010)

Sunray said:


> Blimy they are cheap these days, but yup I got something similar for 20 quid of ebuyer and it did the job perfectly after some pissing about with the WDS set up on both boxes.



Now you see, its the 'pissing about blah blah' that worries me. Is it fool(felix)proof? Can an idiot (me)set it up?


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 18, 2010)

cybershot said:


> Try and just get a normal bridge (turns anything with an ethernet port into a wireless device), rather than another Access point/router, as you'll have to set up bridging or repeater mode on both router and the access point which can be a pain in the arse on some routers if the ISP has locked it down to shit (Like o2 have on the recent models and have disabled user access to create a WDS)
> 
> Anything on here will do the biz:
> 
> http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_...ess+ethernet+bridge&_sacat=See-All-Categories



Whooosh...*over the untechie head....*


----------

